# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Saturday May 31st



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next show is this Saturday May 31st. It is our third show in May we've done this to serve you better. This way its not two weekends in a row. 10 a.m. To 3 p.m. $5 to get in 10 and under free with paid adult. ATM and food on site. Back by popular demand we're going to bring the skunks back out to the show this Saturday. Magoo and chocolate. This is another chance to see and hold an skunk. And yes they are descended. Hope to see you at the show please stop and say hello


----------

